# VK - Drag Resin - Ready Box - OBS Cheetah V2



## Gizmo (26/7/17)

New Stock!
Ello Mini Replacement Glass
Voopoo Drag Resin Edition
Coil Master Ready Box
OBS Cheetah V2 Black
Smok AIO ( RESTOCK )
Nitecore i2 Chargers ( RESTOCK )

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

